# Lunar Eclipse



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

So is anyone up now?  Woke up at 1:30 and it is now 3:00 am  First lunar eclipse to happen on the winter solstice in 634 years! will post pics later if any are good  Good morning all


----------



## JohnathanO (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I just got in from it. It was really cool.  

Hope some of your pics turned out.


----------



## moswen (Dec 21, 2010)

my husband went out at 9pm and it hadn't started yet, lol we're just that lazy that we didn't try again...


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 21, 2010)

I was laying in bed listening to the plow driving by and was way to comfortable to move.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are some pics  It was awesome but cold 


























Not the greatest pics because the moon is a pain in the butt to take pictures of


----------



## JohnathanO (Dec 21, 2010)

Those pics turned out pretty good. Better then mine at least


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, thanks. At least I got to see it. Good shots too.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 21, 2010)

...and I didn't even have to stay up until 3am. lol


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

I didnt mind waking up at 1 and staying up till 3. I was able to sleep in


----------



## laura808 (Dec 21, 2010)

UGHHHH I didnt wake up! I was so tired because I just flew into Indiana from Colorado last night.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 21, 2010)

Darnit, I was even up until 5. I thought after reading your first post at like 1:30 that I had missed it so I didn't bother even looking outside... 

Thanks for the pictures though!


----------



## DeanS (Dec 21, 2010)

I planned to park it on top of Mt Wilson, but the weather screwed me over...nice pics Markat!


----------



## abra (Dec 21, 2010)

I was soooo mad I missed it! I thought it was tonight :/


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 21, 2010)

We kept looking as we drove along, but never could escape the cloud blanket.


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice pictures Marty


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2010)

Moon? What moon? We haven't seen the sky for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2010)

Very niceeee! Thanks so much for sharing the pics


----------

